# 4 Gallon Planted Rimless



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heres my new 4 Gallon Rimless Tank 

(13x10.5x7)(LxHxW)
30watt LampLight
Aquaclear Mini HOB Filter
DIY CO2 System

Fauna:
Ninja Mango, the ferocious half moon betta.









Flora:
Dwarf HairGrass
Broadleaf pogostemon stellatus 
Ludwigia Repens Ruben 
Azola
"Lucky Bamboo"
Possibly Cyperus Helferi 
Juncus Repens
Bacopa Sp
Rotala macrandra(???)
Java Moss
Singaporean Moss
and more unknown.










Before









After new plants from Alym (thanks!) and a trimming~ Excuse the BBA on the Cyperus...

















And now after a rescape

















DIY C02 System (Under $10 to make)
The difference between no CO2 and with CO2 is HUUUUGE


















2x 500mL Water Bottles (At home, free)
1 Vitamen Water Bottle (Bubble Counter) (At home Free)
Check Valve from Petsmart ($2.50)
T Valve from petsmart ($2)
Ceramic Air Stone (Diffuser) ($5)
Yeast, Baking Soda, Sugar, Water (At home, freee )


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice mini-set up. Is the betta still in there? couldn't tell after you put all the new plants in it


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

No, i took it out as I'm monitering the effect of the DIY CO2 system, PH is flactuating constantly as I'm finding the best scedule to keep it stable.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good thinking. I'm thinking on a tank that small you could probably get by with just one of the bottles you are using or even just a 1L bottle. Also I find with two bottles you should rotate them for more consistency & stability. For example add the one bottle , then a week later add the second bottle and when the first bottle starts to die down you can just re-do the first jug then and then the next week do the other. Otherwise if you do both bottles at the same time you will most likely get a sudden burst of co2 which might not go over too well with anything living in there. DIY is definitely great for smaller tanks. All of mine up to the 33 gallon has it... does wonders for plant growth for sure but it does tend to make the PH fluctuate from my experience.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

awesome looking setup, i should do something like that with my 2gal specs


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its been nearly a week since I added the Otos, and I think i've past the dreaded "acclimation" phase where they seemingly drop dead for no reason. All are now plump and fat chowing down in my tank.

Today I also got some Painted Fire Red Shrimp from Stuart (CRS_Fan), hopefully they'll start breeding and populate my tank ^-^

Oh, and yeah, thats what I'm doing right now with the alternating~ I switch one on Saturday and one on Wednesday.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Had an ammonia spike, had a massive dieout unfortunatly. Saved some shrimp and an oto and put them into a different tank. Now the betta is the only one in there and possibly a future mate 
and I rescaped :0 to accomdate the growing number of plant mass.

Shrimp Pics


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the tank looks great man! the betta is going to love it when you've got it dialed


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The staghorn algae on the white rocks (in the above picture) is tell-tale signs of an ammonia spike. Using the overdosing Excel method can also help to kill it faster.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Stuart!  The ammonia spike was from an Oto dying in the thickets back then  Its been quite a nuisance getting rid of it and the BBA.

Added some photos of the progress, and one of the Fire Red Shrimps are berried


----------

